# Lost KA-Bar



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

my ka-bar has gone ary if anyplace it was at the centerville ymca in dayton ohio, doubt ill ever see it again


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

returned!


----------



## Pabowhunter92 (Jan 21, 2008)

umm why did you have a ka bar at your ymca?


----------



## madmedic32 (Sep 15, 2008)

Pabowhunter92 said:


> umm why did you have a ka bar at your ymca?


im guessing it was incase he saw the village people?


----------

